# Marketing meat goats



## jakedellinger91 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi I am new to the forum. I have 18 Spanish goats is the San Francisco north Bay Area. I have 7 weathers that are going to perfect eating size in the next month or so. My question is, Where are you guys selling meat goats other than at an auction? What are the best ways to find a market for them?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your in a pretty good area for selling. I would put a add on Craigslist that's where I get most of my buyers. I'm not sure if there is a actual butcher place around there, the one I know of is in Stockton, but probably wouldn't hurt to google it and see if there is a place close by. If there is find out if they pay by live weight or hanging weight and figure if hanging there is only 50% of live wight to a goat (to be on the safe side) and see if it's worth it. Or just simply chance it and take them in


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm clear on on the other side of the country but I also use Craigslist. I ask for a buyer to take the whole kid crop at once and that they have proper transportation, humane treatment, and go to processing quickly. I get $2.50 per pound live weight off the farm. You can certainly get more, but nothing beats the convenience for me personally of having them all picked up at once and not having to transport them.


----------

